# Staff Infection



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Any one ever hear of a dog getting a staff infection?
Jozey got one and the vet said it could have been from contact with another animal or even from her self but he said that its easy to fix and not to worry but it had me worried. just ten days of antibiotics and she is cleared up. 
I was so freaking worried when I saw the pustules. I am just glad she is better.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

One of my dogs would get nipped by my other dog, and he would sometimes get a secondary staff infection. Antibiotics did clear it up though. So, yes I have heard of it


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Staff infections happen in dogs a lot, it is not uncommon


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

yeah nismo gets them every once in a while.
i have had one on my leg and MAN can it HURT.
so once i notice nismo getting one i act fast just because i know it doesnt feel good. lol


----------



## CAPO (Mar 18, 2010)

same here with capo, from himself cleanining himself and biting because of allgergies, vet gave 14 days of antibiotics and almost done and hes looking alot better, said there common, but if still occur after antibiotics then got a problem


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Yeah I've had my fair share of staph infections over here. It takes longer for the antibiotics for us over here, i believe it has something to do with the moisture in the air down here that makes it harder to kick. I battled with pig and crees staph when they were pups for about a month...month-n-a- half??? I shipped them to lisa, and they cleared right up. 

My first round with Staph was Indigo. She came to me with staph from her breeder and it wasn't necessarily his fault. The vet explained that staph is kinda like a freak accident in MOST cases. You get a cut and just touch something that has the staphylococcus bacteria and bam you have the infection. That bacteria can be in ALOT of places! Just be super careful to keep her away from your other dogs and keep the surfaces she touches away from the other dogs as well until all of the pustules go away, it gets pretty expensive when you have to treat more than one or two dogs. Make sure everything gets bleached that you or the dogs can touch where she's been.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Ok now i feel better cause i have had alot of dogs in my life and this was the first staff infection i ever got to deal with. yeah i bleach the heck out of the kennels twice a week. i move the dogs and put a half bleach half water solution on the ground and use a hard bristled broom to scrub it in then let it set a couple minutes and spray it off. and i spray out the kennels at least twice a day cause the new feed they are eating makes them poo alot.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

the staphy bacteria is on every ones skin, but when it invades it really thrives.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh man I'm so sorry that she got this. She'll be find though  The meds will take care of it and get her back to normal.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

yeah she is good now but when she got it i was freaked out.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I bet I'd be freakin out too. Poor girl, I'm glad she's feeling better now


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

It's one of the most common infections in the world, and is on human skin roughly 40percent of the time. In the past 10.5 mo I've had one STAPH infection, requiring 6 weeks of IV antibiotics 3 times daily, and one MRSA infection requiring same treatment. I was concerned with transmitting it to my dog, and my vet said that as long as she has a high immune system it was unlikely. My suggestion to you, is after you get done with the 10 day antibiotic treatment, take your dog into the vet and have blood work ran again to check if it's completely gone. Because they said that my STAPH infection was gone, but it had colonized my skin, and I began to get nasty boils and such. So you really wanna double check to make sure it's gone!  Good luck!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Wingman said:


> It's one of the most common infections in the world, and is on human skin roughly 40percent of the time. In the past 10.5 mo I've had one STAPH infection, requiring 6 weeks of IV antibiotics 3 times daily, and one MRSA infection requiring same treatment. I was concerned with transmitting it to my dog, and my vet said that as long as she has a high immune system it was unlikely. My suggestion to you, is after you get done with the 10 day antibiotic treatment, take your dog into the vet and have blood work ran again to check if it's completely gone. Because they said that my STAPH infection was gone, but it had colonized my skin, and I began to get nasty boils and such. So you really wanna double check to make sure it's gone!  Good luck!


he said if it comes back to bring her in.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

kg420 said:


> I bet I'd be freakin out too. Poor girl, I'm glad she's feeling better now


thank you.


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> he said if it comes back to bring her in.


I would just bring her in despite that. Staph can lay dormant in the body for months, even years before it comes back. And if I were you I'd just wanna make sure it is gone. All they have to do is take blood and do a culture. Just better safe than sorry, in my opinion!


----------

